# Londinium spares



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

I am pretty sick of spending over £10 for postage any time I need anything for my Londinium and after the last order took the best part of a week to arrive and cost me £44 for 6 seals (2 sets of piston seals) and 2 grouphead gaskets I have had enough. 

If there anywhere else that sells spares for the grouphead the londinium uses. I didn't think it was custom so there should be alternatives. I need to buy a couple of seals for the piston sheath and they don't even sell them separately on the Londinium site so you have to fork out for the full kit along with the outrageous postage. 

As much as I love the machine, this simple thing has annoyed the hell out of me and I don't want to give them any more money for this sort of thing if I can avoid it.

Any alternatives?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

try blue star cafe in ireland or esspresso parts


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

cuprajake said:


> try blue star cafe in ireland or esspresso parts


Thanks, used bluestarcoffee and got both seals delivered for less than Londinium charge for postage alone.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Well done, I also have them should require anything else


----------

